# Craftsman 536.909400. Code 8237



## Seeclear (3 mo ago)

There is no dip stick to check the oil, nor a drain nut. All I found was a knob where magic marker states SA 30 oil in the pic. When I opened the knob oil came out all over the machine. I quickly screwed it back on. I guess I have to tip it to drain and then fill it in same hole. I have no manual. Anyone know about this old timer?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you tried taking that belt cover off to see if it's hiding the fill hole?

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here is where the oil fill tube is on a Tecumseh h50 block on ones equipped with a fill tube. On yours, you may find a fill plug there once you take the belt cover off.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard Seeclear, and thanks guys for jumping in so quick.

Much obliged. 🤠


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If oil came running out that hole. Then that might mean there is to much in there. Take a pic of this hole so I can have a better look see. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The oil fill will be on the front of the block below the blue arrow and there will be two drain plugs one each side at the base of the block indicated by yellow arrows. There are no factory provisions for draining the oil without making a mess.










The top of the dipstick will likely look like this, possibly could be a different color.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Whatever you do, do not use a SAE 30 weight oil in that unit. That was a dino oil intended for summer equipment many years ago before synthetic.

Snowblowers take a Full Synthetic 5W30 oil ... new or old unit ...


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Get that SHARPIE out and write 5W30 for quick reference.

Nice machine, always nice to see the oldie but goodies....


----------



## Seeclear (3 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *If oil came running out that hole. Then that might mean there is to much in there. Take a pic of this hole so I can have a better look see. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 no dip stick…just screws on and off…this is where the oil came out when unscrewed


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Seeclear said:


> no dip stick…just screws on and off…this is where the oil came out when unscrewed
> View attachment 201644


Definitely too much oil, then. The max oil level should be right below the lip of that port.


----------



## Seeclear (3 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Have you tried taking that belt cover off to see if it's hiding the fill hole?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


 pic with belt cover off


----------



## Seeclear (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Definitely too much oil, then. The max oil level should be right below the lip of that port.
> View attachment 201646


Thank you… cant find a drain screw…so should I tip it over To drain?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

there's the drain plug:










you can use the female square end of 3/8" socket extension to fit over the square drain plug:










and then use an adjustable wrench on the male end of that extension to loosen it.


----------



## Seeclear (3 mo ago)

db130 said:


> there's the drain plug:
> 
> View attachment 201650
> 
> ...


. Okay I got it. Thank you so much for your help. I searched all over for a manual, and then Imfound this site. Thanks again


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

there's also another square drain plug on the other side, near the fill plug. use whichever one give you more clearance. good luck!


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

With that type of oil fill you would have to tip it on its side to overfill with oil. Possibly needle valve is bad filling with gas?


----------

